# Bootloader Unlocker ?



## goldgod (Mar 25, 2013)

Has anybody used http://vulnfactory.o...ader-unlocking/ to unlock there droid 2 bootloader


----------



## eMWu (Jul 12, 2011)

It states on the website it's only for Qualcomm Snapdragon based phones, which Droid 2 or D2G aren't.


----------

